# Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!



## Combi (22. April 2011)

*Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

hi,vorab,ich bin was älter(37),also nachsicht mit mir..^^

meine erste wakü war ne thermaltake-750 big..auf meinem damaligen 775er sockel sys..
davon ist nur noch der schlauchdurchmesser von 8/6 geblieben...
mittlerweile hab ich ein core-i7 950 sys @ 4,2ghz im alltag und 4,8ghz beim ocen..
betrieben mit ner eheim-station-pumpe,nem magiccool dual-radi im tower und nem mora2-pro mit 9x120er phobya-lüftern,die per adapter nur auf 5 volt laufen(oc-betrieb:7 oder 12 volt)...
hab meine kleine gtx 460 gs 2gb verkauft und jetzt ne evga gtx 570 ssc drin...
verwende nur push-in-kupplungen aus der industrie..
soweit so gut..
temps lagen unter last bei 40-45 grad-cpu und 30-38 grad-gpu...

jetzt endlich zu meiner frage..^^

ich seh immer öfters die grossen schlauchdurchmesser...und fast immer mit diesen aufstecktüllen,ohne verschraubungen..
is klar...höherer durchfluss....aber sind die auch immer dicht?
zb,ich warte noch auf den kühlblock meiner graka,musste den schlauch durchschleifen...wenn der schlauch ein bischen verkantet,tropft es beim cpu-verbinder..
sieht gut aus,der dickere schlauch,aber ist es auch sicher?
ist der schlauch biegsam genug für kleine radien?
geht der schlauch gut auf die anschlüsse?ohne erwärmen?
muss ich evtl,den pumpendeckel tauschen?hab überall G1/4 anschluss...
welcher hersteller is gut?
anschlüsse von welchem hersteller nehmen?

so,nun helft mal nem oc-opa....


----------



## SaKuL (22. April 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Natürlich ist das ganze sicher, wenn man den passenden Schlau verwendet
Die Flexibilität des Schlauchs hängt von seiner Qualität und dem Wandungsdurchmesser ab, es gibt auch schlau, welcher extra für enge Biegeradien ist.
Du kannst ja zwischen Schraubanschlüssen mit Überwurfmutter und einfachen Tüllen wählen, hier entscheidet oft die Optik und der Preis. 
Sehr verbreitet ist Schlauch mit 10mm Innendurchmesser, aber auch 11-13mm sind öfters in Systemen zu finden.
Wichtig ist, dass Schlauch mit geringer Wandstärke bei kleinen Biegeradien schnell abknickt, dass muss man beachten.
Die wohl besten Schlauchtüllen gibt es von Bitspower, wobei das G1/4 Gewinde zur Befestigung an der jeweiligen Kühlungskomponente immernoch am verbreitetsten ist.
Ich selbst besitze noch keine Wasserkühlung, aber ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen eine mit 11mm Tüllen von Bitspower und 16/11 Schlauch von Masterkleer bestellen. 
Wahrscheinlich können dir andere User mit ihren Erfahrungen noch besser helfen, aber die grundlegendes habe ich nun schon genannnt

MfG SaKuL

P.S. 
Mit 37 Jahren bist du nicht alt, auch nicht hier im Forum


----------



## redBull87 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Wenn du auf die ganz sichere Seite gehen willst kannst du dir auch 11mm Tüllen und nen 10mm (Innendurchmesser) Schlauch bestellen, den musst du warscheinlich erwärmen damit er drauf passt, aber dann sitzt er bombenfest.
Du kannst das ganze aber auch mit Schlauchschellen fixieren 

Grüße


----------



## _chris_ (22. April 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Ich habe selber 10mm Tüllen und einen 16/10 Schlauch, und um den Schlauch auf die Tüllen zu bekommen, musste ich ihn mit kochend heißem Wasser erwärmen. Als das Wasser kälter geworden ist, war es nur noch sehr schwer den Schlauch auf die Tülle zu bekommen. Daran kann man schon erkennen, das die Tüllen sehr gut abdichten. Um sie wieder wegzubekommen musste ich jedesmal mit dem Skalpell ran .
Deswegen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen dass dieses System undicht ist.
Wenn du dir absolut sicher sein willst, dann kauf dir einfach noch Federbandschellen. Die werden einfach auf den Schlauch (via Zange!)geführt bis zur Tülle und drücken den Schlauch auf diese. Persönlich finde ich das aber nicht für nötig und nebenbei auch noch hässlig. Deswegen würde ich die Federbandschellen weglassen.

Fazit: Mach dir keine Sorgen, die Tüllen sind super dicht und auch noch billiger. Klare Kaufempfehlung 

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## VJoe2max (22. April 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Und noch ein Wort zum Durchflussgewinn: Von 6mm ID auf 10mm ID wirst du da zwar was messen können, aber mehr Durchfluss ist zumindest ab einem gewissen Level kein Qualitätsmerkmal einer guten Wasserkühlung und auch keinen relevanten Einfluss mehr auf die Temperaturen. Lediglich im Bereich unter 60L/h sind messbare Unterschiede an der Tagesordnung - was aber auch problemlos mit kleinen Schlauch-ID erreichbar ist. Was darüber hinaus geht, hat keinen nennenswerte Effekt mehr und ist nur vertretbar, wenn der Pumpenlärm und die Abwärme der Pumpe dadurch nicht steigen.
Die Schlauchdicke ist daher vor allem ein optisches Gimmick und natürlich Geschmackssache. Allerdings sind die derzeit knickstabilsten Schläuche 16/10er - also schon recht dick. Mir persönlich ist das z.B. zu wurstartig und ich setze daher lieber auf 11/8er oder 14/10 - Letztere Größe ist imo ein guter Kompromiss aus Optik und Knickstabilität (gibt allerdings offiziell keine Verschraubungsanschlüsse dafür).
Was Tüllen angeht, sind meiner Erfahrung nach viele Leute ein wenig zu optimistisch was die Sicherheit angeht. Für den "kurzzeitigen" Betrieb von vllt. einem Jahr ohne Bastelarbeiten am System inkl. neuer Verschlauchung, mag das noch recht sicher sein, aber wer schon mal auf längere Zeit Tüllen verwendet hat, weiß, dass die Vorspannung der Schläuche mit der Zeit erheblich nachlässt (unabhängig davon welche Tüllen zum Einsatz kommen). Nach ein zwei Jahren lassen sie sich oft (nicht immer) schon mit sehr wenig kraft von der Tülle ziehen. Zum Glück herrschen in Waküs mit üblichen Pumpen keine nennenswerten Drücke, aber Federbandschellen, haben zumindest für den Langzeitbetrieb mit Tüllen durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Ich für meinen Teil setze bei Schläuchen daher lieber weiterhin auf Verschraubungen und bei festen Strecken auf Kupfer-Verrohrung mit Plug&Cool-Anschlüssen.


----------



## Combi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

so,habe meine wakü komplett umgebaut..
habe jetzt keine 6/8er schläuche mehr,sondern 10/13..
mastercleer uv-blue und high-flow tüllen nickel-black...
soweit sogut...ein paar probs hatte ich,agb nicht dicht,sys fuhr nicht mehr hoch und PUMPE BLEIBT STEHN!!!
mach den pc an und die pumpe will nicht so richtig..
jetzt im mom läuft se gut...temps cpu:33 grad und gpu : 30 grad....

aber...ich glaube die pumpe hat nicht genug power für die grossen schläuche...
ich musste den tower kippen und drehen (ca 30kg)..um die luft aus den schläuchen zu bekommen...
habe unter der graka"abgehend" immer noch ne luftblase (strudel),der nicht weg will...

in sachen förderleistung ist die eheim station laut angaben 1,3m höhe bei 600l/min ja gut...
bin am überlegen ob ich ne liang nehmen soll.aber mit agb kostet das sauding ja über 90 tacken....
ich hab jetzt auf jeden fall bammel,das meine pumpe jederzeit stehen bleiben kann.....
is ne liang eigendlich stärker als ne eheim-station?!hat da einer erfahrung?
weil,wenn ne neue eheim reicht...bevor ich da 90 eus rauskloppe für nix...
hab jetzt 700eus in 2 monaten ausgegeben,muss ja  ma schluss sein,ne neue pumpe wäre scharf am limit....

bild is das neue aussehen mit den neuen schläuchen..


----------



## Malkolm (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Der Flaschenhals der Pumpe ist die maximale Förderhöhe von 1,3m. Bedeutet, wenn der Wasserdruck zu groß wird überlastet die Pumpe und pumpt nicht mehr (was du ja beobachtet hast).
Je weniger Luft im System ist desto weniger muss die Pumpe aber leisten. Sollte dein System jetzt also komplett entlüftet sein und die Pumpe derzeit problemlos arbeiten, sollte das auch in der Zukunft so sein.

Wenn du umsteigen möchtest, muss es aber keine Laing sein. Auch wesentlich günstigere und leisere Pumpen übertreffen deine bisherige Förderhöhe.


----------



## Chrissi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Ich hab 13/10 Schlauch und meine Ehem Station schafft Graka, CPU und 360er locker. Vielleicht läuft deine nicht mit voller Spannung.


----------



## Combi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

doch die läuft auf voller spannung,war ma ne 230v pumpe ,aber über ne wandlerkarte auf 12v und nicht gedrosselt...
und ich habe insgesammt 2x3meter-pakete schlauch verbaut...^^
hab ja nen tower,wo 2 komplette pc´s drin eingebaut werden können,unter der graka geht der schlauch auf der rückseite nach oben zu dem kleinen 240er magicool-radi und von da aus raus zu dem Mora 2 pro radi..vom 240er zum mora is ja schon je 1,5 meter..

so,update...

hab mir ne liang pumpe gekauft und nen ausgleichsbehälter...^^
werde die pumpe über die lüftersteuerung laufen lassen....
aber denke,die wird eh mit volldampf laufen müssen...
ma schaun,warte noch auf die teile.....


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

wieso sollte sie auf volldampf laufen müssen?
Die benötigte Leistung hat ja nichts mit der Länge des Systems zu tun.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Bei dem Kreislauf muss die Laing auf keinen Fall mit Volldampf laufen. Die kannste auf jeden Fall drosseln. 
Die Schlauchlänge hat nur minimalsten Einfluss auf den Gesamtwiderstand - insbesondere jetzt mit den 10mm ID-Schläuchen . Bei den alten 6mm ID-Schläuchen wäre das schon eher ein Argument gewesen aber auch damit hätte ne Laing leichtes Spiel.


----------



## ediracer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Bedenke aber bitte, dass deine Laing eine Nennleistungsaufnahme von 18Watt hat (wobei beim Anlaufen noch mehr gebraucht wird).
Wenn du sie über eine Lüftersteuerung drosseln möchtest, muss diese auch sehr potent sein. Die meisten schaffen diese 18W auf einem kanal nicht im geringsten. 
Empfehlung von mir: Steuergeräte wie Heatmaster, Aquaero oder Poweradjust zum steuern einsetzen (ist gut investiertes Geld)

Soweit so gut
mfg ediracer


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*



ediracer schrieb:


> Bedenke aber bitte, dass deine Laing eine Nennleistungsaufnahme von 18Watt hat (wobei beim Anlaufen noch mehr gebraucht wird).


Nur wenns ne DD-1Plus ist (was wirklich massivst übertrieben wäre) . Die normale DDC-1T nimmt im Betrieb 10W auf. Dennoch sollte die Steuerung dann min. 20W an dem Kanal regeln können um den Anlaufstrom zu packen. Für ne DDC-1Plus sollten es schon min. eine der genannten Steuerungen sein - ode rien T-Ban BigNG. Das Standard Aquaero 4.00 packt dei DDC-1Plus allerding snicht - nur mit Powerbooseter. Beim Aquero 5 sollt die Zusatzkühlung installiert sein. Aber wie gesagt - die DDC-1Plus wäre hier so oder so Unsinn -> besser gegen eine DDC-1T austauschen falls es ne -1Plus ist .


----------



## Combi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

jo,die ich nagelneu geschossen habe für nen fuffi...is ne laing ddc-1t plus....
halt mit  4 pol molex und tachosignalkabel...
muss ma schaun,ob meine nesteq fanmax das schafft,sonst läuft die halt auf max,auch egal...brauch ich beim ocen nix umstellen..^^
muss aber noch auf den ausgleichsbehälter warten...kommt morgen erst...


----------



## ediracer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

ich hab gerade mal rausgesucht, ob das deine Steuerung schafft. Es sind max 6W pro Kanal, also wird sie das Steuern der Pumpe nicht übernehmen können. Weiterhin hänge ich mal einen Link zu der Spezifikationen an (Angaben unter Ausgangsleistung zu finden)

NesteQ - Leading in innovation


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Ne DDC-1Plus auf 12V ist einfach nur laut und heiß - willst du dir das wirklich antun?


----------



## ediracer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

schließe mich VJoe2max's Meinung an. 
Die Laing arbeitet hochfrequenzig (wenn man das so sagen darf) , brummt also nicht tief sondern sehr hoch. Und auf 12V ist der Großteil der Pumpen unerträglich


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*

Naja die DDC-1T ist auf 12V mit einem vernünftigen Deckel noch ganz gut ertragbar. Vom Gesamt-Geräuschlevel vergleichbar mit ner AS XT auf voller Drehzahl. Beide sind da natürlich nicht unhörbar. Aber die DDC-1Plus ist eben noch deutlich lauter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchdurchmesser und anschlüsse vergrössern?!*



Combi schrieb:


> so,habe meine wakü komplett umgebaut..
> habe jetzt keine 6/8er schläuche mehr,sondern 10/13..
> mastercleer uv-blue und high-flow tüllen nickel-black...
> soweit sogut...ein paar probs hatte ich,agb nicht dicht,sys fuhr nicht mehr hoch und PUMPE BLEIBT STEHN!!!
> ...



Wenn deine Pumpe keinen Defekt hat, gibt es auch keinen Grund, ein Stehenbleiben zu befürchten (und wenn sie einen hat, gibts für Eheim recht billig Ersatzteile). Der größere Schlauch-Innendurchmesser verringert den Druck, gegen den die Pumpe arbeiten muss, wenn dann. Das Luftblasen ggf. schlechter gefördert werden, liegt dann daran, dass sie nicht mehr den kompletten Schlauchquerschnitt ausfüllen. Bislang wurden sie durch die Schläuche gedrückt - jetzt müssten sie mitgerissen werden.
Generell funktioniert das in einem geraden Stück Schlauch am besten, d.h. bei einem so einfachen Kreislauf wie deinem sollte man die Gelegenheit nutzen und die Kühler in den aufsteigenden Zweig packen, so dass es ohne Hindernisse abwärts geht. Lässt sich bei dir ja auch sehr einfach machen - einfach die Schläuche an der Pumpe vertauschen.


----------

